# 9000 patches in 3 days



## Blueprint (Mar 21, 2011)

I just ran a `portsnap fetch update` and I'm downloading a ton of patches. It seems unusually high, have I done something wrong?


```
Updating from Fri Mar 18 15:22:03 EST 2011 to Mon Mar 21 13:06:53 EST 2011.
Fetching 3 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 9075 patch
```


----------



## carlton_draught (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I did 4000 this morning, and maybe 3000 or so yesterday. So while unusually high, at least you know someone else is seeing the same thing.


----------



## Blueprint (Mar 21, 2011)

Ya thanks for that, it updated ok now anyway.


----------



## Alt (Mar 21, 2011)

```
Updating from Fri Mar 11 12:14:44 UTC 2011 to Mon Mar 21 05:16:57 UTC 2011.
Fetching 3 metadata patches.. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 3 metadata files... done.
Fetching 9753 patches..
```
Probably some scripted update to makefiles...


----------



## mdhughes (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks like all of the distinfo files were updated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2011)

An enormous amount of ports were removed/deprecated (loads of unmaintained ports which were not depended on), and there were a couple of other "chases" going on, some MD5 removals, maintainer switches, libmysqlclient bumps, so it's a bit busy right now with patches and updates.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah, spring cleanup :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, when new ports come March'ing in.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 22, 2011)

Plus, FreeBSD 7.4 and 8.2 were recently released, meaning the ports tree has been thawed, allowing maintainers to commit updates to their ports again.  Xorg, KDE, OpenOffice.org, LibreOffice, and a bunch of others "larger" ports have been updated in the past month.

The first month or so after a FreeBSD release sees *a lot* of churn in the ports tree.


----------

